# Two filters?



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I ordered an under-gravel filter, and it uses a power head... a "Zoo Med Aquatic Power Sweep Powerhead Wavemaker Up To 30 gal"

Then on top of that I have the Whisper 30 that came with my 30gal tank... I will be keeping ONE Demekin [telescope goldfish]

Will this be enough or is it to much?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

with a gold fish I don't think you can over filtrate


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

Fair enough, but will the under gravel filter make it a bit easier for cleaning the tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Easier? no, if anything ugf needs more maintenance (gravelwashing). But having 2 large filters is great for goldfish, just gravel-wash when you water change and keep up with the water changes and you will be fine.


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

Really? This UGF suspends my gravel and sucks water through it then out the powerhead. How does that need more maintenance?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

because in time the spaces between the gravel and under the ugf plate will become clogged. UGFs work great for a long time, but even with regular vacuuming, will in time ( years ) become clogged and create areobic pockets. These anerobic pockets will release hydrogen sulfide into your tank. That's why alot of people call UGFs "time bombs"


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It sucks food and poop into the gravel. Its up to you to get it out. Harder to get out than in a HOB, but it has a huge biological surface area, so its great for dealing with ammonia factories such as goldfish.


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

in two days my Ammonia levels have gone from 0.0 to 0.2.... damn poop-machines... Anyways... I'm working on exchanging the 4 small guys for one bug guy... it will be easier for me to keep up with, and same for my fish sitter..... I know, you're thinking "No it's the same amount of work, or more work" but in relative to poop size and amount of poop, its less....


----------

